
U.S. Startups Locations Analysis - viktoriia_sh
https://activewizards.com/blog/us-startups-locations-analysis/
======
misthop
If you correclty merge Washington DC and District of Columbia, it jumps to 6th
place from 11/12\. I have a hard time trusting an state by state analysis that
doesn't get that bit correct. Also, should it really be state by state, or
metro region? Near D.C. I am much closer to NY than say LA to San Francisco.

~~~
analbeads01
Would it be correct to merge? They are the same thing so it’s more like a
duplicate. The fact that one of the stats is wildly different is quite
alarming.

~~~
pc86
The fact that one of them is wildly different indicates it's a categorization
issue and not a duplicate, although it's possible there are some duplicate
values.

~~~
analbeads01
I suppose you’re right but I was somewhat skeptical of there being double the
number of investors in dc as there are in mass (ie boston)

------
siruncledrew
> _" We are looking for the states with the best conditions for the
> development of startups, so we are most interested in Companies and Jobs
> measures."_

I don't think this goal was clearly accomplished based on the analysis.

For one, it's unclear how many companies in their analysis are still "active"
companies. For example, a company could still have an angel.co profile with
posted jobs, but if the last company activity was ~1 year ago, their company
status may not be up to date.

------
Arubis
Utterly unusable on mobile.

~~~
firebird84
Utterly unusable on desktop. I keep getting "possible security error" popups.

~~~
roter
Clear white page of nothing on Firefox. Works on Chrome.

~~~
ptd
Works for me on mobile Safari.

------
iNate2000
I would like to see the same plots weighted by state population.

Oh! Or compared to available housing or housing prices!

~~~
Eridrus
Why? State population is irrelevant to anyone actually making a decision. It's
not "fair", but that doesn't really matter. Though state-level statistics also
aren't great for decision making IMO, it should probably be computed by metro
area.

I moved to NYC from the bay area, and I don't necessarily regret it, but you
can see that there is a real gap in the depth of tech between the two, so if
you want to work on cutting edge tech, the bay area is probably still the best
place to be, though you may have to make quality of life sacrifices for that.

~~~
nine_k
> _real gap in the depth of tech_

Do you mean it's harder to hire top tech talent? Are the companies
technologically less advanced? Something else?

~~~
Eridrus
More companies doing innovative tech work, rather than just deploying known
tech. Lots of top tech talent drawn to that work, hiring is not necessarily
easier (lots of competition), but as a person moving to SF you get more
interaction with those people.

NYC isn't bad on these metrics, but the bay area is just noticeably better.

------
crunchlibrarian
Seems like a lot of "social network bias", in that angellist is wildly popular
in California, but here in Colorado it is little utilized and often derided as
out of date and useless.

Depending on a single social network like this to make sweeping
generalizations about geography when social networking is very much a
geographic/social proximity phenomena is pretty dubious.

------
Kagerjay
I wonder the following

\- What % of startups are actual tech companies?

\- What is tech culture like in every city (aggregate data from meetup, event
tech conferences, etc)

\- Number of entry tech jobs for each city compared to number of startups, etc

\- Specific tech job demographics keyword searches (PHP, etc)

\- Wages, expenses comparison

\- Census data, of the population in each city, what is median / mode wage of
data? How many techworkers are there ratio wise (Silicon Valley, vs New York
City). How are techworkers defined here _(video production / graphic designers
-> are they included?)_

\- How are different cities calculated in sizing? Radius distance from city
center, zipcodes associated, etc? _(For instance, most cities are 25 miles
radius from what I 've resaerched, san fransisco is about 15 miles radius or
even less for that given specific population minus silicon valley /palo alto)_

------
abvdasker
This data is pretty interesting and I think would be still more interesting if
it included changes in startup distribution over time. That information would
be very revealing in terms of macro-level industry trends and whether Silicon
Valley is becoming more or less of a concentrated hub for tech.

